# comment faire une capture d'écran sur Ubuntu?



## Morebany (4 Novembre 2019)

bonjour,

J'utilise un Mac donc la touche impression n'existe pas.
Face à Ubuntu,le raccourci clavier pour faire une capture d'écran est Ctrl+Maj+impr
Comment procéder ainsi avec un clavier Mac?
J'ai essayé devant Ubuntu:
Ctrl+Maj+(Commande+P) et ça n'a rien donné

merci de votre aide


----------



## MAChiavel (4 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Tu dois avoir dans Applications/Accessoires/Capture d'écran la possibilité de le faire et de choisir tout l'écran, la fenêtre ou une zone sélectionnée.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

Un peu de lecture... https://guide.ubuntu-fr.org/desktop/screen-shot-record.html ...il n'y a pas de touche équivalente PtrScn, Ptr Scr ou Impr écran avec un clavier pour Mac.


----------

